# 7520 JD error code



## Triseven (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a 7520 PQ that is showing a BIF 301143.31 
Shut off while baling after 3 hours of running. Turns over but won't start. Any ideas?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://manuals.deere.com/omview/OMAR224647_19/OURX986_000007F_19_24FEB03_1.htm

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Uh oh. Electronic gadgetry always makes me nervous and this is why. A momentary push button and a solenoid for glow plugs is hard to beat.....but the way of the world is always more and more complicated. sigh


----------



## Triseven (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks for the help. It says the “Preheat Completed” turns over but doesn’t try to fire at all. The coil light doesn’t come on until after I try to start.


----------

